# I was that mother getting the sideways looks



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

We came home this weekend from a trip abroad. Dd is a great traveler. She's a very even-keeled kid, 8 years old, with great common sense and an intellect to match it. She's never thrown a temper tantrum in her life, doesn't get upset a lot, and has always been easy to reason with.

On our trip, a goal was to bring back a $#!+ load of Kinder Surprise eggs. We used to live in Germany and this is a fond memory for her. I planned ahead and had the farmer I buy my eggs from give me 2 empty egg cartons to bring them back safely.

To make a long story short, I screwed up royally. I had a sandwich in my bag from the Italy - Germany leg and being the honest person that I am, told the customs guys that I had "produce". They took the sandwich and said, "No big deal, you can keep it." (It was cheese and lettuce... I thought the lettuce would be a customs no-no.) While we were there, though, they scanned all of our bags.

Kinder eggs, we come to find out, are illegal in the US. We knew you couldn't buy them, but for PERSONAL consumption?? Still illegal. They made us take every single one apart and they confiscated the great little toys inside (we got to keep the chocolate, which really is insignificant, as it isn't the draw for these... if you know them, you'll understand what I mean). Doesn't matter that my dd is 8 and the parts are unsafe for 3 and under. Still illegal.

Dd was so upset! I apologized profusely to her. (It WAS all my fault!! We would have just zipped through "nothing to declare" if I hadn't been such and airhead!) She, in her typically level headed way said, "Mommy, you can't help it. You didn't know. But I think I'm going to cry."

I told her that I felt like crying, too, but was too mad to cry. I said, "Cry all you want, honey. Don't worry about what others think." She rarely cries, but really let loose with some serious, quiet sobbing. Nothing VOCAL, but if you saw us in the airport, you would have seen me rushing her to our connection as she just hung on to my hand with huge tears rolling down her face. And I was P.I.S.S.E.D. OFF! So, I'm sure I was not wearing a smile.

I got so many dirty looks it was not funny. A few heads shaken at me and a couple of "tut-tut"s. Judged and convicted... pissed off mom terrorizing her little girl, dragging her to the gate. If only people knew the real story.


----------



## Petie1104 (Oct 26, 2010)

That seems so weird to me. DH brought back a HUGE bag of kinder eggs in January, he didn't have any problems. Maybe it's because he's military, but that just seems so weird to me. DS said a kid in his class had a kinder egg in his lunch last week. Maybe his parents were military too. That is something I would call and ask about, that just seems so odd.


----------



## Petie1104 (Oct 26, 2010)

P.S. I wouldn't be giving you nasty looks, I'd be giving the customs official nasty looks. Your poor baby, I don't blame her for throwing a fit.


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

After all the planning too! how frustrating

We have an English store near us that sells them at xmas every year. We are in Mass. Had no idea they were illegal!


----------



## confustication (Mar 18, 2006)

Hm- really? We had some delivered here a few months ago...

I am so sorry for your DD- mine would have had the same response.


----------



## Joyster (Oct 26, 2007)

They're illegal in the states? That is so weird. Did they say why?

If it's any consolation, I have a strict non-judging rule when it comes to snapshots into people's lives at really crummy times. An airport definitely classifies as that. Sorry she had to go through that, it really sucks.


----------



## chaoticzenmom (May 21, 2005)

Oh wow. We bring tons of those things back everytime we visit France and my Inlaws bring them here twice a year. I had no idea. I won't be informing them of this fact though.LOL

I'm sorry you had such a rough re-entry. Or last visit ended up with or bags being searched while one of my children battled a stomach bug and I was pissed as well. I kept saying "just keep it, we've got to go." But they insisted on looking everything up to see if it would pass while my 5yo moaned and groaned about his stomach. I wish he'd have vomited on their floor. Customs never fails to get you at the worst moments.


----------



## gbailey (Mar 10, 2009)

Awww, you and your poor DD. When it comes to children, people often judge without knowing the full story. Shame on the customs guy. They change the rules with the blink of an eye.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

http://www.associatedcontent.com/art...in_the_us.html


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

Oh believe me... we looked it up. Google for yourselves. Yes, we've brought these into the US for YEARS, in abundance. It's the getting caught. Yep, they're illegal and you'd get them confiscated, too if you were caught. Doesn't matter if you're military, diplomat, or traveling on any other type of passport. They are ILLEGAL. Go fricking figure! I didn't know they were illegal because WE have brought them back for years without incident. Guess they have been since 1997 (and technically since 1938).

If I hadn't had that stupid sandwich. Teach me for being honest. Never again!!









Then to top it off, we got home to find out that our town did trick-or-treating on Saturday and she didn't even get to do that when she got back!!!!









My dh is not American. Guess what we're asking for his family to send dd for Christmas.........




























(Crossing fingers that they pass through customs.)


----------



## Petie1104 (Oct 26, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *velochic* 
Oh believe me... we looked it up. Google for yourselves. Yes, we've brought these into the US for YEARS, in abundance. It's the getting caught. Yep, they're illegal and you'd get them confiscated, too if you were caught. Doesn't matter if you're military, diplomat, or traveling on any other type of passport. They are ILLEGAL. Go fricking figure! I didn't know they were illegal because WE have brought them back for years without incident. Guess they have been since 1997 (and technically since 1938).

If I hadn't had that stupid sandwich. Teach me for being honest. Never again!!









Then to top it off, we got home to find out that our town did trick-or-treating on Saturday and she didn't even get to do that when she got back!!!!









My dh is not American. Guess what we're asking for his family to send dd for Christmas.........




























(Crossing fingers that they pass through customs.)

The reason I mentioned the military thing is because coming through customs we usually just get the whole, "WELCOME HOME, thank you for your service" as opposed to being searched. DH, as often as he has been in and out of the country has never been searched at customs. I didn't mean that the military had different standards set for them, just a lesser liklihood of being searched.

Hopefully you get the eggs. I feel awful for your little one.


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

Awww...that's sad







. We love KinderSurprise eggs and I remember thinking how ridiculous that law is when I first found about it.

Don't beat yourself up too much though. I've found the opposite when going through customs. I've admitted to having food items and I've simply been asked what I've got. If I listed acceptable items, I've been waved through without having to unpack everything, only to realize afterward that I had something questionable that I forgot about.

I hope you manage to find a source for your DD.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ollyoxenfree* 
Awww...that's sad







. We love KinderSurprise eggs and I remember thinking how ridiculous that law is when I first found about it.

Don't beat yourself up too much though. I've found the opposite when going through customs. I've admitted to having food items and I've simply been asked what I've got. If I listed acceptable items, I've been waved through without having to unpack everything, only to realize afterward that I had something questionable that I forgot about.

I hope you manage to find a source for your DD.

Thanks. I was thinking more about how we looked in the airport, though. DD bawling her eyes out and me looking like a thunderbolt as we rushed through to get to our gate. People were SERIOUSLY misinterpreting us, based on their looks.

Yeah, we'll find our sources for the eggs. At the end of a nearly 24 hour journey, though, I really just wanted to give those customs officers a piece of my mind.


----------



## babygirlie (Jun 4, 2009)

That is so sad! Kinder eggs ARE cool! Why in the world are they illegal?!?

I declared a banana once. They really go through your stuff if you declare anything.. and then I didn't have anything to eat for the next 12 hours







Stupid banana....


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *velochic* 
Thanks. I was thinking more about how we looked in the airport, though. DD bawling her eyes out and me looking like a thunderbolt as we rushed through to get to our gate. People were SERIOUSLY misinterpreting us, based on their looks.

Yeah, we'll find our sources for the eggs. At the end of a nearly 24 hour journey, though, I really just wanted to give those customs officers a piece of my mind.

At the end of a nearly 24 hour journey, I feel like bawling too, whether customs are nice to me or not. Hopefully, people understood and if they didn't....oh, well.

Your dd sounds like a wonderful intrepid traveller.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *babygirlie* 
That is so sad! Kinder eggs ARE cool! Why in the world are they illegal?!?

I declared a banana once. They really go through your stuff if you declare anything.. and then I didn't have anything to eat for the next 12 hours







Stupid banana....

This made me laugh! I'm sorry, but I totally know where you're coming from and it all seems so ridiculous. It makes you more inclined to break the rules rather than follow the stupid ones.

The law (that I found when I did a search) in 1938 says something to the effect that food products cannot contain non-food products embedded. It was not enforced until 1997. TBH, I think this smacks of protectionism. There isn't a company in the US that does this type of chocolate and it would be a huge blow to the US candy market if these were allowed in because they would be a huge hit.

Somehow McDonald's is still allowed to give out "unsuitable for children under 3" toys in their kid's meals as long as they're labeled as such. The Kinder eggs are labeled too... in about 2 dozen languages!! Go figure!


----------



## happysmileylady (Feb 6, 2009)

Aww poor thing.

I am an even worse mom because I would have totally taken advantage of my child's disappointment....and have in the past. I would have LOUDLY proclaimed for all to hear that she could be as upset as she wanted that they were taking her special treats, immediately as soon as they started to confiscate them. They want to be poopie heads about it, then you know what, they get to deal with the aftermath as well.

When my oldest was about 3 or 4, I had homework to do on campus and bribed her to be good while I was there with McDonalds. Well, we got to McDonalds, got in line at the drive thru and that's when I realized I had no cash on me. This was back before McDs took cards, and it was Sunday so bank was closed and I didn't have a debit card. Well, she of course started crying and there was a grocery store nearby that would let you cash a check at the store. So, we head over there, I have to fill out the application for their store loyalty card because you have that to cash the check. No biggie, I get it all filled out and they want my drivers license number. I go digging in my wallet and realize that I don't have my license! I had left it in my pocket after buying a drink the night before at dinner. So the check behind the counter doesn't want to give me the card or cash my check without my license number. Yeah it was my fault but really? I turned to my daughter and made sure I was loud enough for the lady at the desk and her manager to hear and told my dd that I was sorry we couldn't go get McDonalds because mommy didn't have any money and they wouldn't let me get any. My dd burst into very loud tears, the lady cashed my check and we got Mc Donalds.

There's being a stickler for rules and then there's common curtesy. It's not like you were trying to sneak acid in or something. It's candy with a toy inside! They could have let it go.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Canada sells them, how close are you to the border?


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Irishmommy* 
Canada sells them, how close are you to the border?

Close enough for a weekend getaway!!


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *velochic* 
We came home this weekend from a trip abroad. Dd is a great traveler. She's a very even-keeled kid, 8 years old, with great common sense and an intellect to match it. She's never thrown a temper tantrum in her life, doesn't get upset a lot, and has always been easy to reason with.

On our trip, a goal was to bring back a $#!+ load of Kinder Surprise eggs. We used to live in Germany and this is a fond memory for her. I planned ahead and had the farmer I buy my eggs from give me 2 empty egg cartons to bring them back safely.

To make a long story short, I screwed up royally. I had a sandwich in my bag from the Italy - Germany leg and being the honest person that I am, told the customs guys that I had "produce". They took the sandwich and said, "No big deal, you can keep it." (It was cheese and lettuce... I thought the lettuce would be a customs no-no.) While we were there, though, they scanned all of our bags.

Kinder eggs, we come to find out, are illegal in the US. We knew you couldn't buy them, but for PERSONAL consumption?? Still illegal. Assholes made us take every single one apart and they confiscated the great little toys inside (we got to keep the chocolate, which really is insignificant, as it isn't the draw for these... if you know them, you'll understand what I mean). Doesn't matter that my dd is 8 and the parts are unsafe for 3 and under. Still illegal.

Dd was so upset! I apologized profusely to her. (It WAS all my fault!! We would have just zipped through "nothing to declare" if I hadn't been such and airhead!) She, in her typically level headed way said, "Mommy, you can't help it. You didn't know. But I think I'm going to cry."

I told her that I felt like crying, too, but was too mad to cry. I said, "Cry all you want, honey. Don't worry about what others think." She rarely cries, but really let loose with some serious, quiet sobbing. Nothing VOCAL, but if you saw us in the airport, you would have seen me rushing her to our connection as she just hung on to my hand with huge tears rolling down her face. And I was P.I.S.S.E.D. OFF! So, I'm sure I was not wearing a smile.

I got so many dirty looks it was not funny. A few heads shaken at me and a couple of "tut-tut"s. Judged and convicted... pissed off mom terrorizing her little girl, dragging her to the gate. If only people knew the real story.









I'm so sorry. If they gave you dirty looks, they should have been looking in the mirror.

It's SUCH an idiotic law.

I get the third degree at the post office when sending stuff to the US. There is a HUGE sign saying, "NO KINDER SURPRISE!" at the post office here on base. They are really popular, and people love to send them. It is a *specific* question they ask everyone (despite the sign).

You are not alone and I'm really sad about your DD.

I'd offer to send some but...


----------



## Petie1104 (Oct 26, 2010)

happysmileylady----I love that you said "poopy heads" My four year old says that all the time right now. Apparently he's in the whole bodily functions are hilarious phase


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Irishmommy* 
Canada sells them, how close are you to the border?

I was just going to post that! They're all over the place here.


----------



## Ammaarah (May 21, 2005)

Check local ethnic markets. They sell them at the big Arab market in my town.


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm really sorry this happened to you.

We used to live in Washington state. DH worked with a lot of other Canadians, and they used to bring Kinder Surprise eggs back from British Colombia. People had them confiscated at the border all the time though. It was common knowledge that you'd lose your eggs if you got caught, but people thought it was funny to sneak chocolate contraband in.

I don't think border officials have the ability to waive KinderSurprise through. If they find them I think they have to take them. I'm sure most of them feel silly doing it though.

Don't worry what people in the airport thought. We are a travelling circus when we go places with four small kids. I do everything I can to keep things moving smoothly, and our kids are FANTASTIC travelers, but you just can't plan for everything and every once in awhile a kid loses it.

...kind of like adults. I've seen lots of adults lose their grip in airports.


----------



## jessemoon (May 31, 2004)

One of our local grocery stores sells them....who knew?


----------



## 34me (Oct 2, 2006)

Maybe the ones sold here in the US are diferrent. I have sitting in front of me the capsule that the chocolate was around (and it enclosed the toy) from one of the ones I bought my kids about a month ago here in CO.

And a company in the US did rip off the idea in conjunction with Disney in about 1995-96. We bought them for my dd but I know we didn't have my ds. They were pulled off the market within just a couple of months of hitting the market. And they were a toy, enclosed in a plastic ball that was almost impossible to get into, covered in chocolate.


----------



## Bellabaz (Feb 27, 2008)

I send those to my niece and nephew all the time. they are ILLEGAL? That is very weird. io am sorry for your dd and you mamma.


----------



## ancoda (Oct 17, 2005)

They are illegal for the below reason. It is an old law that needs to be changed. I use to get them from really nice German man on Ebay, but he was told to stop sending them to the U.S.

Aside from children potentially choking on the toys, the real reason Kinder Eggs are banned is the Food, Drug and Cosmetic Act of 1938. This Act prohibits the embedding of non-food items completely enclosed inside food items, unless the non-edible part has a functioning value. For example a lollipop or popsicle stick is not edible but is a useful handle. This Act was originally put into place to prevent the addition of hazardous items to processed food and has never been changed.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bellabaz* 
I send those to my niece and nephew all the time. they are ILLEGAL? That is very weird. io am sorry for your dd and you mamma.

Heeeyyyy... you just gave me an idea.







I can send them via the German post. PM me if you want some.


----------



## carlylovesthesims2 (Mar 22, 2007)

they sell them here in supermarkets they are yummy as


----------



## lonegirl (Oct 31, 2008)

Wow! They come with the kids combo at the movie theatres here. kid sized popcorn, pop and kinder egg. We have stacks of them. There are also lots of European grocery stores that carry the imported chocolates....lots of kinder eggs.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *velochic* 
Close enough for a weekend getaway!!









Then what you do is buy the eggs, and open them in Canada, that way the only thing you are talking back across the border are neat little toys.

It really sucks that Kinder eggs are completely illegal in the US. And really is the toy actually embedded in the chocolate? Last time I checked the chocolate and the surprise are completely separate, the chocolate just happens to be encircling the toy.


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm in Toronto and would send your DD some.


----------



## intentionalmama (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *velochic* 
She, in her typically level headed way said, "Mommy, you can't help it. You didn't know. But I think I'm going to cry."

I told her that I felt like crying, too, but was too mad to cry. I said, "Cry all you want, honey. Don't worry about what others think." She rarely cries, but really let loose with some serious, quiet sobbing. Nothing VOCAL, but if you saw us in the airport, you would have seen me rushing her to our connection as she just hung on to my hand with huge tears rolling down her face. And I was P.I.S.S.E.D. OFF! So, I'm sure I was not wearing a smile.










I was so touched when I read this part. You really empathized with your daughter and gave her permission to do what she needed to do. You let her cry and get her feelings out; even when you felt that others were looking at you and judging you. You put your love for your daughter first. I can hear that you feel uncomfortable with what others may have thought. But I think you should feel proud!


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

Thanks to those that offered to send some. I actually ordered some online. Of course, the key is that they get though customs this time. It's a risk, but a small one, as they can't inspect every single package coming across the borders... then again, the security was SO, SO tight, especially in Germany (pat downs, wand scans, the 5th degree, every piece of checked luggage being scanned and tagged to be safe). TBH, I like the added security because I'm already a nervous flier, but in this case, with cargo being scanned, perhaps I should have waited a few months to try to buy them online. If they don't make it, I might take up your offers to send her some after the first of the year (I have paypal or could wire $$). She's still upset about it.









For those who do buy them or bring them into the US - it's luck. They really are illegal. I looked up the law myself (you can google for it). It's a double whammy of the toy parts being a hazard to under 3's (1997 ban) and this 1938 law of no non-food inside food (which I think has nothing to do with a toy inside a piece of food, but really was to protect consumers from shopkeepers doing things like adding sawdust to flour to stretch it, but that's beside the point.)

Once I get my eggs, I'm going to write my representatives and the CPSC (?... whomever it is that is over consumer protection safety).

Thanks again for all of the sympathy.


----------



## tjjazzy (Jan 18, 2007)

are you far from Canada? you can get them over here. i wonder why they're illegal in the U.S.? very odd indeed.


----------



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

Kinder eggs are illegal?! Wow, that's shocking. They are so commonplace where I am (Ontario, Canada). When you go to the movies and get a kids combo you get popcorn, a drink, and a kinder egg. That really sucks that they took them away from you.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2010)

I didn't know that kinder eggs were illegal! My mother gets them for us from Germany, and has carried them through customs a few times. Thanks for the info.


----------



## ~Amy~ (Jun 7, 2009)

I don't care at all for Kinder chocolate, but the toys are great







I can't believe they're illegal in the US...I had no idea.


----------



## hhurd (Oct 7, 2002)

Weird, I buy them at my local coffee shop here in the US...


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ancoda* 
They are illegal for the below reason. It is an old law that needs to be changed. I use to get them from really nice German man on Ebay, but he was told to stop sending them to the U.S.

Aside from children potentially choking on the toys, the real reason Kinder Eggs are banned is the Food, Drug and Cosmetic Act of 1938. This Act prohibits the embedding of non-food items completely enclosed inside food items, unless the non-edible part has a functioning value. For example a lollipop or popsicle stick is not edible but is a useful handle. This Act was originally put into place to prevent the addition of hazardous items to processed food and has never been changed.

*sigh*
A simple addition, requiring that any non-food item be clearly identified, would cover that...and Kinder Surprises aren't exactly hiding the fact that they contain a toy!

I love Kinder Surprises and I'm glad they're legal here.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

It just goes to show though that one can not be too careful when it comes to judging - because one never knows the full story!

How terrible with all that planning! I feel your pain. I had no idea they were illegal in the US. How odd! Would it be illegal of me to post you some?


----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ammaarah* 
Check local ethnic markets. They sell them at the big Arab market in my town.

Yep. They're sold at the little one in my town. I buy them as stocking stuffers for the kids every Christmas.

After reading this thread, I'll be sure to keep this info on the down-low, that's for sure. I can't imagine that anyone in my relatively small town knows that the eggs are illegal.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MusicianDad* 
Then what you do is buy the eggs, and open them in Canada, that way the only thing you are talking back across the border are neat little toys.

It really sucks that Kinder eggs are completely illegal in the US. And really is the toy actually embedded in the chocolate? Last time I checked the chocolate and the surprise are completely separate, the chocolate just happens to be encircling the toy.

Just encircling.

Quote:

Would it be illegal of me to post you some?
Technically it is. You can keep it off the customs form-- just put "children's knicknacks and puzzles" or something--but if they inspect it, the eggs are gone.


----------



## MrsJewelsRae (Aug 19, 2008)

Ah that sucks! I'm in Canada and they sell them at every grocery checkout around here- Walmart,etc....


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

I live in Mexico, where you can get them easily, and I occasionally take some up with me to mail out to US friends. It's the dumbest thing I've ever heard, that they're illegal.


----------



## MissE (May 12, 2007)

I myself had eggs taken out of a box my mom had sent over. She was actually visiting when the box arrived and was upset at 1st what the box looked like and 2nd that the eggs were gone. About a week later I got a letter from customs stating that it was illegal to send the eggs into the US and if I wanted them back I could go to court. Well...I chose not to make any troubles for 10 Dollars worth of stuff and we'll just enjoy the eggs whenever we're visiting Oma and Opa. Other than that we'll be happy with Kinderschokolade itself.


----------



## caned & able (Dec 8, 2005)

To the OP: that will teach your daughter to be honest.


----------



## carfreemama (Jun 13, 2007)

Sorry, OP; sounds like your daughter will have her eggs soon! It is SOOO tricky to know sometimes how honest to be, especially after something like that happens.

This will be useful information the next time I'm in one of those "I would never do anything illegal, no matter how silly/how much I disagree with the law" conversations. We live in Canada and dd loves those eggs, too. I wonder how many people who buy/send/receive them where it's not legal would stop if they knew they were breaking the law. I sure wouldn't.


----------



## Brittee (Jan 28, 2010)

I went to a German restaurant in Virginia and they had kinder eggs. My husband thought I was funny because I was so excited, but my family was stationed in Germany when I was a kid, and these were something special I remembered. Maybe you have a German restaurant nearby.
As for the airport, sometimes the best kids have meltdowns, and I don't always know the details. I really only give sideways looks when there's hitting involved. Nothing like a public spanking to ruin everyone's day.
Hopefully you'll be getting your eggs very soon!!


----------



## sweetpeppers (Dec 19, 2007)

Now let's all remember this when someone is promoting a new "safety" law.


----------

